# Small Amount of Tax and Phone bill owed in Spain.



## willandjack (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello All, 

About a year ago I embarked on a very short lived adventure in Spain. 

I got a job in the property market and completed roughly 3 months of work (getting paid about 1200e per month). 

I also took out a phone contract and and an internet deal. 

Due to something very serious happening in the UK, I had to move back immidiately, so literally had to up and leave everything. 

I received a few emails from my accountant in Spain saying there may be a small amount of tax money still being owed (probably 300e or so). However I said that I needed to see proof etc, which they never bothered to provide. 

I am now rather concerned about re-entering Spain, incase I get arrested at customs or something!

I am meant to be going to Magaluf in a few weeks and I am genuinely concerned.

What do you think the liklihood is?

thank in advance!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

willandjack said:


> Hello All,
> 
> About a year ago I embarked on a very short lived adventure in Spain.
> 
> ...


Hi there willandjack! I remember you! What a shame you had to go back to the UK as you were so into the job and living here.
Sorry I can't help you with your enquiry, but perhaps it'll come to someone's notice now that it'll go back to the top of the list after this reply. 
I would imagine there's nothing to worry about...


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

willandjack said:


> I am now rather concerned about re-entering Spain, incase I get arrested at customs or something!


Highly unlikely that the powers that be will be interested in arresting you for an outstanding Eu 300. On the list of 'most wanted' you are probably # 1,000,000, if at all on the list


----------



## willandjack (Jul 27, 2009)

JBODEN said:


> Highly unlikely that the powers that be will be interested in arresting you for an outstanding Eu 300. On the list of 'most wanted' you are probably # 1,000,000, if at all on the list


I know it sounds silly, and in hindsight it is slightly ridiculous, but I get it from my mum! Born worrier!

How about the phone bills etc, the contract charges could come to like 3000e?!


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

willandjack said:


> I know it sounds silly, and in hindsight it is slightly ridiculous, but I get it from my mum! Born worrier!
> 
> How about the phone bills etc, the contract charges could come to like 3000e?!


I see that the ante is going up! (300 -> 3000).
Telecoms are a commercial activity and I seriously doubt that the Government will be interested in commercial debt recovery. If you haven't paid you may be on a black list so the chances of getting another phone may be limited ... 
Are you in the position to settle your debts?


----------

